# CE-Kennzeichnung durchführen



## hektor (31 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit CE-Kennzeichnung (CE-Safety Software) und zwar ich möchte eine CE-Kennzeichnung für eine Mischwalzwerk durchführen.
Die Frage ist was sind die Hauptgruppen an der Maschine ,die ich überprüfen bzw. beurteilen  muss. 
Ich habe es mir so gedacht:

Hydraulikaggregat 
Walzenspalte
Walzwerk
Kühlungssystem 
Über Rückmeldungen ich würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## PeterK1981 (31 August 2021)

Hallo, 

an die Überprüfung der Konformität setzt man eigentlich nur Personen, die sich mit diesem Thema ausreichend auskennen. Letzten Endes musst du nachweisen, dass die Anforderungen aus der Maschinenrichtlinie eingehalten sind. 
Dies beginnt mit einer Normenrecherche, der Auswertung der Normen, Risikobeurteilung, Nachweis der Performance Levels, Vorliegen der vollständigen Dokumentation usw.


----------



## JesperMP (31 August 2021)

Pas jetzt auf. Was benötigt wird um die EG Konformitätserklärung zu unterschreiben ist nicht triviell, und du (und der Geschäftsführer von dein Firma) kann vor Gericht landen wenn es ein Unfall mit deine Maschine passiert, und es wird festgestellt dass du die Normen nicht gefolgt hast.

Eine Schulung in Maschinensicherheit wäre relevant. 
Wie gross ist dein Firma ? Am besten ist mehr als 1 Person mit die Maschinensicherheit beschäftigt.


----------



## stevenn (1 September 2021)

Um ein CE-Kennzeichen zu vergeben musst du die komplette Maschinenrichtlinie und ggf. weitere Richtlinien einhalten . Dementsprechend musst du diese auch verstanden haben. Für ein MIschwalzwerk könnte es ebenso harmonisierte Normen geben, welche eingehalten werden sollten. sei mir nicht böse, aber deiner Fragestellung nach wirst du das ohne Hilfe nicht schaffen. hol dir lieber Hilfe von Außen.


----------



## rlw (1 September 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> Um ein CE-Kennzeichen zu vergeben musst du die komplette Maschinenrichtlinie und ggf. weitere Richtlinien einhalten . Dementsprechend musst du diese auch verstanden haben. Für ein MIschwalzwerk könnte es ebenso harmonisierte Normen geben, welche eingehalten werden sollten. sei mir nicht böse, aber deiner Fragestellung nach wirst du das ohne Hilfe nicht schaffen. hol dir lieber Hilfe von Außen.



Stimmt auffallend. Wir nutzen seit Jahren die Software von ibf : *CE Kennzeichnung*


----------



## hektor (1 September 2021)

Ich habe noch eine Frage bitte und zwar das Prüfprotokoll wurde im Jahr 2019 gemacht.
Kann ich mich auf diesem Protokoll verlassen oder sollte einen neuen Prüfprotokoll durchgeführt werden?


----------



## escride1 (1 September 2021)

hektor schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage bitte und zwar das Prüfprotokoll wurde im Jahr 2019 gemacht.
> Kann ich mich auf diesem Protokoll verlassen oder sollte einen neuen Prüfprotokoll durchgeführt werden?


Du musst selbstverständlich das vorhandene Prüfprotokoll auf die aktuellen geltenden Vorschriften anpassen, soweit erforderlich, wenn Du eine neue Prüfung durchführst.


----------



## stevenn (1 September 2021)

hektor schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage bitte und zwar das Prüfprotokoll wurde im Jahr 2019 gemacht.
> Kann ich mich auf diesem Protokoll verlassen oder sollte einen neuen Prüfprotokoll durchgeführt werden?


was für ein Prüfprotokoll? du wolltest doch eine Anlage CE-kennzeichnen


----------



## hektor (1 September 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> was für ein Prüfprotokoll? du wolltest doch eine Anlage CE-kennzeichnen


ja Richtig aber in dem Prüfprotokoll wurde zB die Funktion der Sicherheits-Bremse geprüft...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2021)

Geht es jetzt um irgendein Prüfprotokoll oder eine CE-Abnahme??


----------



## stevenn (1 September 2021)

hektor schrieb:


> ja Richtig aber in dem Prüfprotokoll wurde zB die Funktion der Sicherheits-Bremse geprüft...


das ist wieder ein anderes Thema. gerade vom Themenstarter erwarte ich kein Themawechsel innerhalb einer Diskussion.
bitte bleib hier beim Thema CE-Kennzeichnen und wenn du wissen willst, ob ein Prüfprotokoll noch gültig ist, dann eröffne ein neuen Thread. passt hier nicht so rein. 
zur zwei Jahre sind lang.


----------



## rlw (1 September 2021)

hektor schrieb:


> Kann ich mich auf diesem Protokoll verlassen oder sollte einen neuen Prüfprotokoll durchgeführt werden?


Eine CE Erklärung macht der Herstelller. Bist du Hersteller ?


----------



## hektor (1 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Geht es jetzt um irgendein Prüfprotokoll oder eine CE-Abnahme??


Da ich noch nicht vor-Ort war ich verlasse mich erstmal auf Prüfprotokoll, Gefahrene Analyse, EG Konformität Erklärung, Einbauerklärung, Betriebsanleitung.


----------



## hektor (1 September 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Eine CE Erklärung macht der Herstelller. Bist du Hersteller ?


Ich bin der Neulinger in der Firma und die Antwort ist  ja


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2021)

hektor schrieb:


> Da ich noch nicht vor-Ort war ich verlasse mich erstmal auf Prüfprotokoll, Gefahrene Analyse, EG Konformität Erklärung, Einbauerklärung, Betriebsanleitung.


Das beantwortet nicht die Frage.


----------



## hektor (1 September 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> das ist wieder ein anderes Thema. gerade vom Themenstarter erwarte ich kein Themawechsel innerhalb einer Diskussion.
> bitte bleib hier beim Thema CE-Kennzeichnen und wenn du wissen willst, ob ein Prüfprotokoll noch gültig ist, dann eröffne ein neuen Thread. passt hier nicht so rein.
> zur zwei Jahre sind lang.


Danke Dir Stevenn kannst du mir bitte einen Link dafür geben (Normen zB)


----------



## hektor (1 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das beantwortet nicht die Frage.


Es geht um CE-Kennzeichnung und die führe ich mithilfe des Softwares CE-CON-Safety


----------



## stevenn (1 September 2021)

lies dir die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung durch. wir wissen ja noch nicht einmal um welches Prüfprotokoll es sich handelt. dementsprechend kann ich dir auch keine Norm sagen.es gibt viele Prüfprotokolle


----------



## stevenn (1 September 2021)

hektor schrieb:


> Es geht um CE-Kennzeichnung und die führe ich mithilfe des Softwares CE-CON-Safety


warum vergibst du ein neues CE-Kennzeichen bei einer alten Anlage? bist du dir sicher das es richtig ist? wenn du der Neuling bist, bist du wahrscheinlich nicht derjenige der CE vergibt / die Konferklärung unterschreibt.
es gibt Gründe warum man bei einer schon CE-gekenzeichneten Anlage nochmal ein neues CE vergeben muss. ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob du die Hintergründe dafür kennst. Diese wirst du auch nicht alleine hier durch das Forum lernen.
Ich bleibe dabei, du bist nicht der Richtige um diese Aufgabe zu erledigen, tut mir leid. hol dir Hilfe von einer fachkundigen Person, wenn du/eure Firma das nicht selbst könnt


----------



## rlw (1 September 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, du bist nicht der Richtige um diese Aufgabe zu erledigen, tut mir leid. hol dir Hilfe von einer fachkundigen Person, wenn du/eure Firma das nicht selbst könnt


Du kannst aber der Richtige werden wenn du dich schulen lässt.


----------



## hektor (1 September 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> lies dir die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung durch. wir wissen ja noch nicht einmal um welches Prüfprotokoll es sich handelt. dementsprechend kann ich dir auch keine Norm sagen.es gibt viele Prüfprotokolle


Vielen Dank


----------



## hektor (1 September 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> warum vergibst du ein neues CE-Kennzeichen bei einer alten Anlage? bist du dir sicher das es richtig ist? wenn du der Neuling bist, bist du wahrscheinlich nicht derjenige der CE vergibt / die Konferklärung unterschreibt.
> es gibt Gründe warum man bei einer schon CE-gekenzeichneten Anlage nochmal ein neues CE vergeben muss. ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob du die Hintergründe dafür kennst. Diese wirst du auch nicht alleine hier durch das Forum lernen.
> Ich bleibe dabei, du bist nicht der Richtige um diese Aufgabe zu erledigen, tut mir leid. hol dir Hilfe von einer fachkundigen Person, wenn du/eure Firma das nicht selbst könnt


Du hast recht sie haben mir die Aufgabe gegeben aber sie wollen nur sehen wie ich denke und ob ich das könnte deswegen habe ich hier um Hilfe gebeten
Die Maschine wurde umgebaut deswegen braucht eine neue CE-Kennzeichnung


----------



## hektor (1 September 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Du kannst aber der Richtige werden wenn du dich schulen lässt.


Vielen Dank


----------



## stevenn (1 September 2021)

hektor schrieb:


> Du hast recht sie haben mir die Aufgabe gegeben aber sie wollen nur sehen wie ich denke und ob ich das könnte deswegen habe ich hier um Hilfe gebeten
> Die Maschine wurde umgebaut deswegen braucht eine neue CE-Kennzeichnung


nicht jeder Umbau ist automatisch ein neues CE.  dann google mal "wesentliche Veränderung" oder lies dich diesbezüglich hier durch.
wenn eine wesentliche Veränderung stattgefunden hat, muss die Maschinenrichtlinie eingehalten werden und alle notwendigen Arbeiten müssen erledigt werden. dementsprechende Normen müssen eingehalten werden. 
nur um ein paar zu nennen. 13849-1, 13849-2, 12100, 13855, 13857, 60204-1,14119,14120, deine erwähnte Norm, usw.


----------



## hektor (1 September 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> nicht jeder Umbau ist automatisch ein neues CE.  dann google mal "wesentliche Veränderung" oder lies dich diesbezüglich hier durch.
> wenn eine wesentliche Veränderung stattgefunden hat, muss die Maschinenrichtlinie eingehalten werden und alle notwendigen Arbeiten müssen erledigt werden. dementsprechende Normen müssen eingehalten werden.
> nur um ein paar zu nennen. 13849-1, 13849-2, 12100, 13855, 13857, 60204-1,14119,14120, deine erwähnte Norm, usw.


Danke Stevenn das ist sehr nett von dir


----------



## s_kraut (1 September 2021)

wenn du schon am Zahlen schreiben bist:
13850 und 14118 sind auch für *C*ool *E*rklärt


----------



## Blockmove (1 September 2021)

Wenn es eine Maschine im eigenen Betrieb ist, dann gilt vorrangig die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung vor der CE.
Da gibt es als Stichwort „Gefährdungsbeurteilung“ und „Anpassung an den Stand der Technik“.
Die wesentliche Veränderung lässt soviel Spielraum, dass man meist drum rumkommt.


----------



## Tommi (1 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Maschine im eigenen Betrieb ist, dann gilt vorrangig die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung vor der CE.
> Da gibt es als Stichwort „Gefährdungsbeurteilung“ und „Anpassung an den Stand der Technik“.
> Die wesentliche Veränderung lässt soviel Spielraum, dass man meist drum rumkommt.


so isses!!!


----------



## stevenn (2 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Maschine im eigenen Betrieb ist, dann gilt vorrangig die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung vor der CE.
> Da gibt es als Stichwort „Gefährdungsbeurteilung“ und „Anpassung an den Stand der Technik“.
> Die wesentliche Veränderung lässt soviel Spielraum, dass man meist drum rumkommt.


wie kommst du auf eigener Betrieb? habe ich was überlesen?
bei der Bewertung der wesentlichen Veränderung ist die Dokumentation sehr wichtig.jeder Gedanke sollte notiert werden.


----------



## rlw (2 September 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Eine CE Erklärung macht der Herstelller. Bist du Hersteller ?





hektor schrieb:


> Ich bin der Neulinger in der Firma und die Antwort ist  ja



Er ist Hersteller. Dann wird eine CE-Erklärung vorliegen.


----------



## s_kraut (2 September 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Er ist Hersteller. Dann wird eine CE-Erklärung vorliegen.


Der NewBe darf ran. In einer serösen clitche darf der vorstand unterschreiben.


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf eigener Betrieb? habe ich was überlesen?
> bei der Bewertung der wesentlichen Veränderung ist die Dokumentation sehr wichtig.jeder Gedanke sollte notiert werden.


Hersteller kann man auch im eigenen Betrieb sein.
Gerade bei Umbauten oder Änderungen bist du sehr schnell in der Rolle.
Und dann hast du beides MRL und BetrSichV.
Die Kombination ist ganz interessant


----------



## stevenn (3 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hersteller kann man auch im eigenen Betrieb sein.
> Gerade bei Umbauten oder Änderungen bist du sehr schnell in der Rolle.
> Und dann hast du beides MRL und BetrSichV.
> Die Kombination ist ganz interessant


das ist mir doch bewusst. ich wollte nur wissen, wie du darauf kommst, dass der Themenstarter die Maschine im eigenen Betrieb hat. davon hat er bis jetzt nichts geschrieben, oder?


----------



## rlw (3 September 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> das ist mir doch bewusst. ich wollte nur wissen, wie du darauf kommst, dass der Themenstarter die Maschine im eigenen Betrieb hat. davon hat er bis jetzt nichts geschrieben, oder?


Hat er, siehe Beitrag # 30


----------



## escride1 (3 September 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Hat er, siehe Beitrag # 30


Hat er eigentlich nicht.
Er hat nur mitgeteilt das er der Hersteller ist, auch in Beitrag #30.
Tatsächlich ist sie aber nicht im eigenen Betrieb, das schreibt er zumindest für mich eigentlich eindeutig in Beitrag #13


hektor schrieb:


> Da ich noch nicht vor-Ort war ich verlasse mich erstmal auf Prüfprotokoll, Gefahrene Analyse, EG Konformität Erklärung, Einbauerklärung, Betriebsanleitung.



Es sei denn man interpretiert nicht vor-Ort mal darauf das er bisher nur im Büro gesessen und die Maschine im eigenen Betrieb noch nicht einmal angeschaut hat.


----------



## stevenn (3 September 2021)

escride1 schrieb:


> Hat er eigentlich nicht.
> Er hat nur mitgeteilt das er der Hersteller ist, auch in Beitrag #30.
> Tatsächlich ist sie aber nicht im eigenen Betrieb, das schreibt er zumindest für mich eigentlich eindeutig in Beitrag #13
> 
> ...


danke, deine Erklärung spart mir Schreibarbeit


----------



## hektor (3 September 2021)

H


----------



## rlw (3 September 2021)

escride1 schrieb:


> Hat er eigentlich nicht.
> Er hat nur mitgeteilt das er der Hersteller ist, auch in Beitrag #30.
> Tatsächlich ist sie aber nicht im eigenen Betrieb, das schreibt er zumindest für mich eigentlich eindeutig in Beitrag #13
> 
> ...


Stimmt, ich wollte eigentlich sagen das er der Hersteller ist. 
Und als Hersteller muss er eine CE Erklärung haben .
Dann ist es doch keine schlechte Idee seiner Firma einen Neuling damit zu beauftragen eine Erweiterung zu bewerten und sich in das Thema einzuarbeiten um zu sehen wie er das angeht.


----------



## hektor (3 September 2021)

Danke


----------



## hektor (3 September 2021)

Danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 September 2021)

hektor schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir festgestellt dass es ein Verstoß nach DIN 13857 & 849 ist kann mir jmd es bestätigen?


Wie soll dir hier jemand etwas bestätigen aufgrund eines für die meisten nichtssagenden Fotos.
Wir kennen die Anlage nicht


----------



## s_kraut (3 September 2021)

Verstoß gegen 0815!


----------



## s_kraut (3 September 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich wollte eigentlich sagen das er der Hersteller ist.
> Und als Hersteller muss er eine CE Erklärung haben .
> Dann ist es doch keine schlechte Idee seiner Firma einen Neuling damit zu beauftragen eine Erweiterung zu bewerten und sich in das Thema einzuarbeiten um zu sehen wie er das angeht.


Im Ende haftet die Firma, oder der Geschäftsführer. Letzterer kann dann versuchen, sich aus der Schlusslinie zu winden, in dem er sein FSM darstellt mit dem er die Verantwortung an kompetente Mitarbeiter deligiert. 
Wenn das FSM was taugt, dann wird es niemals Probleme oder Kläger geben.


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Im Ende haftet die Firma, oder der Geschäftsführer. Letzterer kann dann versuchen, sich aus der Schlusslinie zu winden, in dem er sein FSM darstellt mit dem er die Verantwortung an kompetente Mitarbeiter deligiert.
> Wenn das FSM was taugt, dann wird es niemals Probleme oder Kläger geben.



Das ist das "Nette" bei Safety.
Als Konstrukteur und als direkter Vorgesetzter bist du immer am Ar...
Alle darüber können ganz problemlos delegieren.
Fragt mal ob die Unternehmenshaftpflicht bei grober Fahrlässigkeit haftet oder ob ihr privat haftet


----------



## s_kraut (3 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das ist das "Nette" bei Safety.
> Als Konstrukteur und als direkter Vorgesetzter bist du immer am Ar...
> Alle darüber können ganz problemlos delegieren.
> Fragt mal ob die Unternehmenshaftpflicht bei grober Fahrlässigkeit haftet oder ob ihr privat haftet


Wir setzen bei Beträgen <10t€ die Haftpflicht gar nicht ein, egal ob grob fahrlässig oder nicht. Das ist nach IEC 61511-3 Anh H Schadensklasse CA oder CB geringfügig oder vernachlässigbar. Hauptsache der Beitrag bleibt klein.


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wir setzen bei Beträgen <10t€ die Haftpflicht gar nicht ein, egal ob grob fahrlässig oder nicht. Das ist nach IEC 61511-3 Anh H Schadensklasse CA oder CB geringfügig oder vernachlässigbar. Hauptsache der Beitrag bleibt klein.



Nimm mal den Worst-Case an:
Jemand wird durch einen Unfall auf Grund einer groben Fahrlässigkeit von dir arbeitsunfähig.
Der Richter spricht ihm Schmerzensgeld und Rente zu ... Wer zahlt?
Eure Unternehmenshaftpflicht und / oder du?


----------



## s_kraut (3 September 2021)

Wir stellen uns prinzipiell so auf, dass grobe Fahrlässigkeit vermieden wird. Sprich keiner entscheidet kritische Dinge allein, sondern man macht das im Team. Dadurch verteilt sich auch die Verantwortung....viel wichtiger: es werden Fehler vermieden.

Rat mal wer für die Explosion bei BASF schuldig gesprochen wurde  








						Urteil zur Explosion bei der BASF gefällt
					

Im Prozess gegen einen Mannheimer Schlosser, der im Oktober bei der BASF eine verheerende Explosion verursacht hat, ist das Urteil gefallen.




					www.chemietechnik.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 September 2021)

Der TE hat seine Beiträge gelöscht, zumindest die bei denen es möglich war. Er ist hier wohl raus 🙄


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> s_kraut schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rat mal wer für die Explosion bei BASF schuldig gesprochen wurde


Das hatte mich auch schon gewundert. Ich bin mit dem Fall etwas vertraut. Seine Aufgabe war ja eine einzige von mehreren Gasleitungen zu entfernen. Per Trennschleifer. Diese Pipe war gelüftet, die anderen mit verschiedenen Gasen gefüllt. Er hat sich dann die falsche Pipe angeflext.

Was ich mich damals schon gefragt habe. Wie kann es sein, dass ein Hilfsarbeiter auf das Werksgelände geholt wurde und da ohne jedliche Aufsicht seitens BA.. an Pipelines rumflexen darf. Vor allem so Nahe an gasgefüllten Pipes. Ich meine er kam aus dem Kosovo, wie es um seine Deutschkenntnisse steht, weiß ich nicht. Für mich ist er nur ein Bauernopfer.


----------



## s_kraut (3 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das hatte mich auch schon gewundert. Ich bin mit dem Fall etwas vertraut. Seine Aufgabe war ja eine einzige von mehreren Gasleitungen zu entfernen. Per Trennschleifer. Diese Pipe war gelüftet, die anderen mit verschiedenen Gasen gefüllt. Er hat sich dann die falsche Pipe angeflext.
> 
> Was ich mich damals schon gefragt habe. Wie kann es sein, dass ein Hilfsarbeiter auf das Werksgelände geholt wurde und da ohne jedliche Aufsicht seitens BA.. an Pipelines rumflexen darf. Vor allem so Nahe an gasgefüllten Pipes. Ich meine er kam aus dem Kosovo, wie es um seine Deutschkenntnisse steht, weiß ich nicht. Für mich ist er nur ein Bauernopfer.


ich bin mit dem Fall nicht persönlich vertraut. Mich interessiert nur persönlich warum Dinge schief gehen, bzw. was man tun kann, damit sie nicht schief gehen. Oft wirken die Ursachen im Nachhinein so offensichtlich, nur vorher sieht man sie nicht. Manchmal fehlen Informationen, manchmal liegen sie versteckt vor....aber ich teile deine Meinung ein Stück weit: der Fall stinkt. 

Planung: Die Pipelines hätten getrennt verlegt werden können, die Pipelines hätten verschiedenfarbig gestrichen werden können.
Organisation: es hätte vom Betreiber einen für die Durchführung der Arbeiten verantwortlichen Fachkundigen geben können (der mit vor Ort geht und Aufsicht führt), man hätte sicherheitshalber alle Pipelines auf der Trasse lüften können (schaltet man bei Arbeiten an Stromleitungen einzelne Phasen ab??)

Das mit den Sprachkenntnissen hatte ich nicht auf dem Radar, deutet aber auf ein allgemeines Problem hin: den deutschen Fachkräftemangel, den man mit Billigarbeitern aus dem Osten ausgleichen will. Was das an versteckten Kosten mit sich bringt, Mängel, Kommunikationsarbeit, Verkehr...ich könnte gleich einen der Awards vergeben.

Es gab alle 200m ein Hinweissschild. Hat man ihm die falsche Leitung gezeigt oder konnte er nicht das Schild lesen?


----------



## Elektriko (4 September 2021)

Wenn so gefährlich war, müssten 2 Personen dabei sein, und mindestens eine die die Pipelines auswendig kennt


----------



## rlw (4 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wir setzen bei Beträgen <10t€ die Haftpflicht gar nicht ein, egal ob grob fahrlässig oder nicht. Das ist nach IEC 61511-3 Anh H Schadensklasse CA oder CB geringfügig oder vernachlässigbar. Hauptsache der Beitrag bleibt klein.


Wie soll das gehen ? Jeder der sein Bett morgens verlässt haftet für die Dinge die er tut. 
Wir setzen keinen Schritt auf ein Werksgelände ohne dass wir nachgewiesen haben, dass eine Haftpflicht über 3Mio € existiert.
Auch für einen 200€ Änderung in der Software.
Also Haftung ausschliessen ist nicht.


----------



## s_kraut (4 September 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen ? Jeder der sein Bett morgens verlässt haftet für die Dinge die er tut.
> Wir setzen keinen Schritt auf ein Werksgelände ohne dass wir nachgewiesen haben, dass eine Haftpflicht über 3Mio € existiert.
> Auch für einen 200€ Änderung in der Software.
> Also Haftung ausschliessen ist nicht.


Okay seid ihr so krass gefährlich unterwegs dass der Kunde jedes Mal die Haftpflicht-Police sehen will bevor er Euch rein lässt  ?

Wir haben schon eine aber die wird kaum abgerufen damit der Beitrag gering bleibt.


----------

